# Question about fans position in the H100i v2.



## Leoplate25 (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi, i have a pull configuration (because of the dust) and doing some test, i got the same temps in pull or push. I have the radiator in the front of my Versa H34 and the question is where should i mount the fans? Here's a pic of what i'm trying to know:


I have an H100i v2 with a 9600k and 3 TT Riing white LED 120mm fans.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 29, 2020)

Heat ( aka HOT AIR ) rises. My first choice would be to mount to the top pushing air up and out.

Many of the new cases lately only let you mount radiators to the front pulling air in. That also affects airflow in such a way that using a fan config of 2in/2out will give you a slight negative case pressure. Not a bad thing depending how dusty your environment is.

EDIT: to be clear for the inane


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 29, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Heat rises. My first choice would be to mount to the top pushing air up and out.
> 
> Many of the new cases lately only let you mount radiators to the front pulling air in. That also affects airflow in such a way that using a fan config of 2in/2out will give you a slight negative case pressure. Not a bad thing depending how dusty your environment is.


Just did a test: I'm getting better temps putting the fans as in image 1. I tried the top but i got worse results. That's why i'm asking which one of the 2 pics are recommended. Thanks!


----------



## erocker (Jan 29, 2020)

Front fans intake, rear exhaust. Radiator mounted up top with fans blowing through exhausting out the top. 

In image 1, your filling your case with warm air from the radiator. Not ideal.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 29, 2020)

Top or front mounted it almost makes zero difference for me with a 2080 ti/9900k which puts out way more heat than what you're using.

If front mounted intake is ideal.
If top mounted exhaust is ideal.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 29, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Top or front mounted it almost makes zero difference for me with a 2080 ti/9900k which puts out way more heat than what you're using.
> 
> If front mounted intake is ideal.
> If top mounted exhaust is ideal.


You think that the way i'm having it now is the best way? Thanks for your answer.



erocker said:


> Front fans intake, rear exhaust. Radiator mounted up top with fans blowing through exhausting out the top.
> 
> In image 1, your filling your case with warm air from the radiator. Not ideal.


I am in a very dusty neighborhood, enviroment, etc, so if i put the fans in a push config, i'll need to be cleaning them every month, that's why i choose a pull config. In fact, i tried both, push and pull, with the same results. Thanks for your answer!


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 29, 2020)

Leoplate25 said:


> You think that the way i'm having it now is the best way? Thanks for your answer.



Best is going to come down to your own testing every case/cooling combination is a little different but there is nothing wrong with front mounting the radiator with fans set as intake.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 29, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Best is going to come down to your own testing every case/cooling combination is a little different but there is nothing wrong with front mounting the radiator with fans set as intake.


I'm having 1 or 2 degrees less the way i set it now. Thanks again!


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 29, 2020)

Your chasing a couple of a C anyway you slice it. Dont put too much into it. Where you're going a couple of C is largely irrelevant.

With the rad mounted in front taking in cool air, you'll get better cpu temps with warmer internals. If you mount the rad up top, the internals/system gets a few C cooler air going through it while the rad gets a few C warmer air going through it (and slightly higher cpu temps). I'd go for the latter (#1) as erocker said....airFLOW is key.

Also, push and pull shouldnt have a bearing on the amount of dust... it is 6 of one, half dozen of the other.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 29, 2020)

When you're under heavy load for long periods, and the radiator is mounted in front, as intake, you will see higher temps than if you top mounted the rad.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 29, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> When you're under heavy load for long periods, and the radiator is mounted in front, as intake, you will see higher temps than if you top mounted the rad.


Should i put it with a push config (top)? Or pull is fine too?


----------



## Samiam66 (Jan 29, 2020)

have the same configration on two of my pc's

So corsair fans are main pushers they bring fresh air into case from front and pushes air  thru radiator  to
aftermarket  (2) 120mm fans are mounted on backside of radiator pulling the air thru..the airflow is into the case
then rear fan 140mm  and two 120mm fans up top do the exhaust of all air...

I could have done three 140mm fans up top ....But I wanted to keep my optical and my hot swapping  3.5 drive bays
that accept a bare drive

My 3700X Ryzen occasionally gets up to 140ish farenheit under a heavy load normaly idles at 85-90F
As far as dust control go to hardware store by a filter material they will have a large selection
put in front of two intake fans in front of case

the bigger question is the power source to the second pair of fans .. are you going to just split off of other rad fans ..

Because you could do a PWM OR DC control from second CPU header ....and or... use a manual
fan control switch that most new cases come with these days  to give you adjustability to the second fans

I agree with Earthdogs & *Oxrufiioxo *opinions from above


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 29, 2020)

Samiam66 said:


> have the same configration on two of my pc's



Same config like in the 1st image? Thanks!


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 29, 2020)

That heat rises is not relevant on forced air cases.
Sure it will rather improve cooling, but technically u can pull air in on the top and blow it out the front/bottom, as long as there is proper airflow.

As long as either cpu or gpu are aircooled, you will affect temps on one,
to improve temps on the other one.
Either set cpu rad up front (adding heat to case/raising gpu and case temps a bit),
or on the top (blowing out, and what i recommend) dumping the cpu heat outside, and significantly lowering all other temps incl ram/chipset/vrms/drives etc.
One reason i went LC on gpu as well, now have vrms that never pass 45*C under full load.


----------



## Samiam66 (Jan 29, 2020)

here are pics  case can accept 360 up front .. so.. red fan on bottom is also pulling in fresh air below radiator
 but that fan is a controlled by chassis fan header 3 on MB


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 29, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> That heat rises is not relevant on forced air cases.
> Sure it will rather improve cooling, but technically u can pull air in on the top and blow it out the front/bottom, as long as there is proper airflow.
> 
> As long as either cpu or gpu are aircooled, you will affect temps on one,
> ...


I have to see vrm temps. Gpu is basically the same temp and CPU is a little better for now. I'll give mounting the cpu on the top a try and see what happens.



Samiam66 said:


> here are pics  case can accept 360 up front .. so..  red fan on bottom is also pulling on fresh air
> but that fan is a controlled by chassis fan header 3 on MB


Thanks for taking the time and show me the pics. I have only pull configuration.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 29, 2020)

Rad to the top, one fan to the rear, any spare fans use on the front.
Unless you're using on-board gpu, than not much difference.

Only mentioned vrms as im on ryzen 3xxx cpu..


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 29, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> Rad to the top, one fan to the rear, any spare fans use on the front.
> Unless you're using on-board gpu, than not much difference.
> 
> Only mentioned vrms as im on ryzen 3xxx cpu..


Prime95 v26.6, 55 degrees C, VRM 32 degrees C (Hwinfo64). Idle: CPU 24 C and GPU 23 C.


----------



## Samiam66 (Jan 29, 2020)

Oh yeah River Plate AC-DC great concert  2009


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 29, 2020)

Samiam66 said:


> Oh yeah River Plate AC-DC great concert  2009


Great concert, awful football team that season, haha.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 29, 2020)

Looks good.
If you dont have front fans, get some swiss arctic F12/14 pwm,
they have decent airflow, arent noisy and quality comparable to noiseblocker/noctua, at about a third of the cost.
And since some claim that they arent as good: which noctua consumer fan gets 10y warranty?








						F12 PWM | 120 mm 4-Pin Case Fan with PWM | ARCTIC
					

The PWM case fan series allow perfect case fan regulation with PWM and therefore the required cooling at the lowest noise level.




					www.arctic.ac


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 29, 2020)

Leoplate25 said:


> Should i put it with a push config (top)? Or pull is fine too?


As stated earlier, it doesnt matter. Whatever you prefer.


----------



## bug (Jan 29, 2020)

The problem I see with setup #1 is the intake goes through the radiator, so you're taking in warm air. The problem with setup #2 is there's no intake, so air goes in wherever it can.

I would use setup #2, but reverse the airflow of the fan on the left. I'm not sure it will be enough intake (and it may clash with the airflow from the CPU, but you can probably reverse that as well), but I think that may yield the best results.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 29, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> Looks good.
> If you dont have front fans, get some swiss arctic F12/14 pwm,
> they have decent airflow, arent noisy and quality comparable to noiseblocker/noctua, at about a third of the cost.
> And since some claim that they arent as good: which noctua consumer fan gets 10y warranty?
> ...


Those temps are with radiator in the front. Today ill check with the rad on top. Thanks.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 29, 2020)

Buddy, you are not chasing high overclocks... you do not need to search after every C. I also worry about your testing methods... different ambient, length of test (should be at least 30 mins since you are on water and the radiator needs to be saturated), re mounting the block, etc... all important when you are trying to figure out such small differences. 

I'll say it again and you simply need to choose....................

If you go with #1 you should see slightly better CPU temps, but the internals, after running for a while, will be warmer. If you go with #2, the internals will be cooler and the CPU slightly warmer. Either way will not make a difference for you... the 1-3C difference isn't more overclocking and likely not even more quiet. Leave it as it sits and enjoy your PC.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 29, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Heat rises.



Heat does not just rise.  It's an energy that can transfer in any direction. Hot air rises but that is because it's less dense then cold air and it rises slowly in a PC case sitting in a room temp room. Stick a fan into hot air and will go in any direction you want it to.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 29, 2020)

@EarthDog
unless your running a dedicated gpu, and temps throttle the boost (NOT talking about thermal throttling at high temps),
as for last few gens Nv starts that at 54*C.

@bug
until recent i never cared about front fans, and as long as your not using ultra low rpm fans, it wont matter.
especially with use of pressure (vs airflow) fans on heat sink/radiator.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 29, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> Heat does not just rise.  It's an energy that can transfer in any direction. Hot air rises but that is because it's less dense then cold air and it rises slowly in a PC case sitting in a room temp room. Stick a fan into hot air and will go in any direction you want it to.


     
you are almost right.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 29, 2020)

He is, if talking about a passive cooled rig and heat meaning "hot air".
But only when gases and gravity are involved. Go to space and its not rising (making your statement incorrect as well).


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 29, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> @EarthDog
> unless your running a dedicated gpu, and temps throttle the boost (NOT talking about thermal throttling at high temps),
> as for last few gens Nv starts that at 54*C.


???
What is your point? What are you responding to of mine?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 29, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> He is, if talking about a passive cooled rig and heat meaning "hot air".
> But only when gases and gravity are involved. Go to space and its not rising.


wait, there is a difference between HEAT and HOT AIR here? omfg.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 29, 2020)

@EarthDog
a couple of degrees less (top mounted exhausting rad) can make a huge impact on boost clocks.

@DeathtoGnomes
wasnt sure if you knew, since you stated heat rises (not hot air).


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 29, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> @DeathtoGnomes
> wasnt sure if you knew, since you stated heat rises (not hot air).


i was being sarcastic....


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 29, 2020)

me too


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 29, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> @EarthDog
> a couple of degrees less (top mounted exhausting rad) can make a huge impact on boost clocks


MEH. Bigger fish to fry.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 29, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> you are almost right.


actually 100% correct but hey its only science...


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 29, 2020)

Well, wtf should i do then? Hahaha!


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 29, 2020)

Leoplate25 said:


> Well, wtf should i do then? Hahaha!


Enjoy your PC and stop living in the minutia.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 29, 2020)

Leoplate25 said:


> Well, wtf should i do then? Hahaha!



like earthdog has stated, a 2-3C difference in temps that are within operable spec won't increase/decrease FPS, open up new levels in games, lower your tax bill...it's not like adding RGB to your case


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 29, 2020)

@EarthDog dirtyferret

how about a water cooled 2080 (non S) providing better fps than an air cooled ti?
sure with lower end cards its usually a non issue, but seeing i get sustained boost clocks that are 30-100 Mhz higher than most air cooled cards can do as peak max for 1s.
e.g. 2-3*C can mean 55*C (and boost clocks start to drop) vs 53*C.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 29, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> @EarthDog dirtyferret
> e.g. 2-3*C can mean 55*C (and boost clocks start to drop) vs 53*C.



so 53C is an operable temp spec for boost clocks and 55c is not? (if so see my statement above) 

*edit: out of curiosity which game?  At some point the extra memory, ROP units, texture units., etc., on the ti come into play regardless of boost clock on the 2080.


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 29, 2020)

yup, temp related throttling comes on past 54*C, which i could easily verify.
game doesnt matter, temps do, so any load that gets the card past 54*C (easy on an air card) will lower boost.

didnt heat the room for 10 h, card stayed below 54 for the whole benchmark,
as soon as the rad was soaked and temp went above 54* (i run fan on low rpm), boost clock starts dropping by 15 Mhz.
boost clocks keep lowering, until you reach temp throttling, then core clock goes down.

in short, yes a couple degrees can make a difference.
and when i see how many ppl might just glance over posts/answers, reading: .. doesnt matter...
only to "cripple" performance because their hw/setup is slightly different.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 29, 2020)

I found this on YouTube (a video by bitwit). What do you guys think?


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 29, 2020)

As others said, not a big difference between top/front, except with bigger gpus.
I overall prefer to mount it to the top of case, as less than a handful have side (exhausting) rad mounts, and front mounting usually increases overall temps on other stuff, while top only affects cpu temp a bit.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 29, 2020)

Honestly, if its that big of an issue to you then keep them at test #1


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 29, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> @EarthDog dirtyferret
> 
> how about a water cooled 2080 (non S) providing better fps than an air cooled ti?
> sure with lower end cards its usually a non issue, but seeing i get sustained boost clocks that are 30-100 Mhz higher than most air cooled cards can do as max.
> e.g. 2-3*C can mean 55*C (and boost clocks start to drop) vs 53*C.


lol, I'd love to see the OPs air cooled card sit at those temps....ain't going to happen.. and if it drops a couple of boost bins due to temps, like running 74C versus 71C, only a benchmark would pick it up. What are the bins...7 MHz? Come on now.



Fry178 said:


> in short, yes a couple degrees can make a difference.
> and when i see how many ppl might just glance over posts/answers, reading: .. doesnt matter...
> only to "cripple" performance because their hw/setup is slightly different.


cripple? Please stop being dramatic. Though each chassis is different, check out his video... about 9 mins in should do...



Leoplate25 said:


> I found this on YouTube (a video by bitwit). What do you guys think?


I think you should enjoy your pc...lol. each case is different man... it you can see there the GPU conversation is much ado over nothing..


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 29, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> lol, I'd love to see the OPs air cooled card sit at those temps....ain't going to happen.. and if it drops a couple of boost bins due to temps, like running 74C versus 71C, only a benchmark would pick it up. What are the bins...7 MHz? Come on now.


Should i try furmark to see gpu temps or theres any soft that tortures both gpu and cpu at the same time? Maybe unigine? Thanks.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 29, 2020)

Leoplate25 said:


> Should i try furmark to see gpu temps or theres any soft that tortures both gpu and cpu at the same time? Maybe unigine? Thanks.


You should stop asking questions and just enjoy that pc...  

Being serious, dont run furmark. If you want to unrealistically load your PC and continue testing for whatever reason, run prime and unigine for 30 mins, sure. But again, my dude, you are living in the minutia (seeing all the threads you've started) get your head above water and enjoy it.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 29, 2020)

Leoplate25 said:


> ...theres any soft that tortures both gpu and cpu at the same time?



Yes, playing video games.  In fact if that's the most demanding thing you plan to do with your PC then it will also be your best real world benchmark.  You may like benching your PC through video games so much you may give up on your temperature crusade and start enjoying your PC...


----------



## Fry178 (Jan 29, 2020)

@EarthDog 
Never said his card will, but maybe its easier to say it like this: passing 54*C cards will drop boost, the higher the temp, the lower the clocks.
So it's not looking at 71 vs 74, im looking at 54 vs anything above that.
The lower the temp i can get, the better, and that incl mounting the cpu rad on the top.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 29, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> @EarthDog
> Never said his card will, but maybe its easier to say it like this: passing 54*C cards will drop boost, the higher the temp, the lower the clocks.
> So it's not looking at 71 vs 74, im looking at 54 vs anything above that.
> The lower the temp i can get, the better, and that incl mounting the cpu rad on the top.


spot on, the first sentence!

Buuuut, 54C isnt realistic for an air cooled card. You're missing the point. The lower the better, indeed, however, the real discussion is where his card will sit temp wise (which is going to be a lot closer to 70s than 50s) and the temperature differences between rad setups...which, as you see in his video for that setup, changes about 1C ( ivave it 1-3C but cases will vary). Again, every case is different, but maybe you'll see the forest through the trees. So yes, lower is better... but the difference isnt remotely "crippling" it is a couple of C and drops a boost bin or two. Please shut down the FUD machine.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 29, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> you  may give up on your temperature crusade and start enjoying your PC...


Hahaha, crusade... Lol.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 29, 2020)

i'd put it on top to have some air moving around the vrm area


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 30, 2020)

Leoplate25 said:


> Should i try furmark


NO, never.


----------



## Leoplate25 (Jan 30, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> NO, never.


I ran Unigine Heaven, custom fan curve with MSI Afterburner, 59 C tops.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 30, 2020)

Leoplate25 said:


> I ran Unigine Heaven, custom fan curve with MSI Afterburner, 59 C tops.


you can customize the fan curve with AB and add 3 more trigger points to it.









						How to customize GPU cooling using MSI Afterburner
					

Here's how to squeeze the most performance out of a stock GPU.




					www.pcgamer.com


----------

